# 525 Knobby



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Could someone who has one of these reels post a pic of the left side plate, inside view, next to the spool. I would like to see what the inside of one looks like. And how it is differet from a slidy.

Thanks.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i had one...theres no plastic cog...its replaced with a brass spacer similar to what is in a abu mag elite...the spacer fits tightly into the sideplate and the spool shaft slides into it


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I was more interested in*

the magnetic control of the knobby vs the slidy.

Is the a large single mag at the end of the knob?


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

*knobby on the gallery*

this is one i got off ebay a year or two back.
i have'nt fished much with it or even cast on land .
i guess i will, one of these days. 

just call me a tackle ho as well


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks*

So all it is a single magnet and no clicker. Heck I can't even hear my clicker.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

indio,if you don't use it and decide you want to sell it,give me a price.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*525tmag*

i'll take it off your hands if you want to sell it.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

*dont wanna hi jack this one*

my only reply is i'm still a tackle ho,
and i'm still on a qwest. 
i need to get a 525 slidy with the ho mag fit .

the answer i guess is not 4 sale .
 

i"ll think about u in another 20 years though


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

I fish a pair of knobbies, and yes they only have on magnet on the end of the adjusting screw. Haver been playing with a nut setter tool and as soon as David V. sends me some ss inserts I'll do one and send you a pic. only drawback is you lose the clicker.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Knobby 525 looses the clicker, I fish 3 of them. To me I have more control of the spol in mid flight than with my slide 525. I'm guessing the knob mag could be moved to another position on the end plate, if it could be shimmed plumb on the curved side plate. That could freee up space to put the clicker back.

The HO conversion can be done just by adding several small magnets behind the slide mags in a slide factory reel. The larger mags you add the stronger the force.

Penn UK sells knob mag 525's, 535's, 545's, and 555's. I have the 535's also & they cast very well. I sure wish Penn sold these reels here.
longcast


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I was thinking of*

using my extra end plate and adding a micro/fine adjustment screw to it and making my own knobby. You can order those micro/fine adjustment screws from most optical hardware site.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

*525 Slidy v Knobby pix*

Orest , I cannot add attachments so will e mailed pictures of the 525 Slidy and knobby - BB


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks*

Neil.

How's everything going?

Sound like your pretty busy over there and here; try and spend some time fishing.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Okay, if I could find your e mail address I would send them to you!!! Neil

mail me: [email protected]


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i have a 525 knobby i got from neil a couple years ago, works fine however you have to open it to the left or forward instead of to the right and towards you as do most other set ups. hmmmmm must be an english thing, or a penn thing. i use benfield an my abus. 

no ofense neil but after turning in the same direction for so long, switching directions just screws me up.

frank


----------

